# relocating feral cats



## chrisusvi1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard that relocating feral cats to another feral cat colony is not a good idea. Is it true or because feral cats are already in survival mode (so to speak) that the cats will eventually adapt to the new location.

Anyone's thoughts please?

Thanks.

chrisusvi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

50% of cats relocated dont make it. They try to find their way back to their colony and what they were familar with. It never a good idea to move a feral cat. We have a barn program with the TNR group Im a part of and we steps to take if they have to be relocated. _But this is always a last resort._ Its heart breaking when a feral disappears after you have had to move him. I always feel responsible for his demise.


----------



## jimmylegs (Jan 27, 2009)

what's the specific situation you're in? depending on the circumstance, it can work if the cats are properly acclimated. my experience is limited but i relocated a feral to my back yard colony by holding him in a cage for a couple of weeks (in the yard). This way he was able to get used to the idea of being in this new spot with these new cats. When we released him, he disappeared for a couple days but soon learned where the food was coming from, so he soon joined the others. because he'd already been there for a while the other cats accepted him readily. now he's a happy member of the tribe!


----------

